

LinkedIn Interns Flashmob All-Hands Meeting [video] - ronaldx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1nER2Lp8xc

======
ronaldx
Worth watching - perhaps the most excruciating flashmob ever.

But, it seems to me that it reflects well on the internal company culture.

